# Any hints on cleaning the car windshield?



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 21, 2019)

I don't know if they are adding something to the salt and other things they put down on roads for snow and ice but it is absolutely impossible to get them smudge free. Years back I would get the Windex out and I had no problems. 

It actually feels greasy. The more I rub the more smudges appear. I've tried washing them first with a household cleaner,rinsed and then used a glass cleaner. It did nothing. I tried rags instead of paper towels. 

The inside isn't much better. 

Nothing more irritating then looking through smudge and streaked windows as I'm driving.


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 21, 2019)

*Trisodium phosphate (TSP)*
It’s cheap, it’s everywhere

It’s what pro window washers use (or used when I did high rise)

sprinkle a little into a pail of warm water
Apply with sponge
Squeegee off


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 21, 2019)

There is a product called Rain X that is designed to clean and polish the windshield so that it actually protects and repels grime.

It is amazing. During a rainstorm the droplets just bounce off. 

You our have to be careful with harsh chemicals because they attack the paint on the vehicle.

TSP is a good cleaner but it's also used as a paint remover.
i don't know if you use a car wash but there is a final wax rinse. That doesn't help the glass clarity.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 22, 2019)

I've never washed the windshield on my car in the seven years that I've owned it, just hit the wipers and give it a squirt!


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 22, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> I've never washed the windshield on my car in the seven years that I've owned it, just hit the wipers and give it a squirt!



You wouldn't get away with that in places that have winter and put salt on the roads.  

The wipers just make things worse.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 22, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> You wouldn't get away with that in places that have winter and put salt on the roads.
> 
> The wipers just make things worse.



I live three hours south of Ottawa in an area that averages 123.8 inches of snow each year and it works just fine.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Feb 22, 2019)

We're into non-chemical cleaners. The old, vinegar/baking soda and water will do it. We use cleaning vinegar (higher acidic content) for most everything in the house and garage. Can buy it by the gallon at Walmart (among others). Cheap and effective.
   I also like Simple Green for oily surfaces. Yeah, it's chemical, but it works well.


----------



## wvnewbie (Feb 22, 2019)

50-50 water and vinegar and dry with crumpled newspaper - Then Windex-type cleaner. Then clean water.  Then Rain-X.  That works for me and I deal with salt treated roads.  Yes... takes time; but, it lasts!  Once a month or less even in Winter.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 22, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> I live three hours south of Ottawa in an area that averages 123.8 inches of snow each year and it works just fine.



Really. So you really DO get snow and have salted muddy roads. 

I cant stand my car dirty, especially not the windows since it interferes with optimal vision. I used to use vinegar to clean them 
but now I get a product called ‘Method.’ It’s an all purpose cleaner derived from natural sources and smells  like pink grapefruit. 
It works great for most dirty surfaces.


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 22, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> I live three hours south of Ottawa in an area that averages 123.8 inches of snow each year and it works just fine.



Some areas are environmentalists and don't put salt or other ice melters on the road.  

You should see our buses.  You can't see out the windows.


----------



## JimW (Feb 22, 2019)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I don't know if they are adding something to the salt and other things they put down on roads for snow and ice but it is absolutely impossible to get them smudge free. Years back I would get the Windex out and I had no problems.
> 
> It actually feels greasy. The more I rub the more smudges appear. I've tried washing them first with a household cleaner,rinsed and then used a glass cleaner. It did nothing. I tried rags instead of paper towels.
> 
> ...



Ruth, some towns across the country have started using different things like Beet Juice, Molasses and Cheese Brine to treat their roads rather than salt. This might be why you're getting smudgy windows on your car.



> *Beet Juice, Molasses and Cheese Brine Used to Treat Icy Roadways*
> 
> *By Carolyn Thompson*
> 
> ...


----------



## Keesha (Feb 22, 2019)

I had no idea. That’s interesting. Salt doesn’t work at a certain temperature anyway


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 22, 2019)

Thanks for all the responses. I'm going to try them all. some are bound to work.


----------



## jujube (Feb 22, 2019)

Ruth, do you run your car through a car wash frequently?  Sometimes they put some kind of liquid wax in the final rinse, which is good for your car but leaves a nasty film on your glass.  Hard to get off, in my experience.


----------



## bingo (Feb 22, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> I've never washed the windshield on my car in the seven years that I've owned it, just hit the wipers and give it a squirt!



thats my method too!


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 22, 2019)

bingo said:


> thats my method too!



But what is in the windshield cleaner?

THere are different windshield washer fluids depending on where you live and the temperature but I'm guessing that they would make a good cleaner in a spray bottle and a rag.  

A windshield wiper doesn't clean the entire glass or the rest of the glass.

I'm betting there is alcohol and a bit of ammonia in that windshield wiper fluid so it can be used in freezing temperatures.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Feb 23, 2019)

_"....Ruth, some towns across the country have started using different things  like Beet Juice, Molasses and Cheese Brine to treat their roads rather  than salt. This might be why you're getting smudgy windows on your car....".

_Yes. Chicago area mixes regular road salt and beet juice_. _Most areas in Canada use the mixture. I don't believe anyone uses pure beet juice due to cost. And the stuff is 'tacky'. When it's processed to be mixed with salt, it's kind of a molasses. So yes, it's filmy on glass.


----------



## MeAgain (Mar 12, 2019)

I use a utility razor knife on ours just make sure it is new and SHARP. We get lime rock dust on ours and it really sticks to the glass so I scrape ours now and then. Plus our windshield is older on both vehicles, 1995 and 1978.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 3, 2019)

For the ""greasy feel" you mentioned use Dawn dish soap. All glass cleaners work well. The key with glass is constant washing. A home made cleaner is 1/3 isopropyl alcohol 1/3 white vinegar and 1/3 distilled water.


----------

